# Shroom trip?



## azblaze (Jun 17, 2007)

does anyone know how long a shroom trip lasts for?
How many shrooms would it take to get a first timer high?
how much does one shroom cost?
and can anyone explain a weak-average shroom trip?
I really want to try them but kinda nervous never tried any drug besides weed before. You guys think I should try it?


----------



## tittyboi (Jun 17, 2007)

yo man all i can say is try it. depending who you get them from and what they look like. the caps are supposedly more potent. you know the top part of the mushroom? a weak trip for me is an all over good body high kind of like weed. it makes you laugh and giggle a lot. well for me anyway. but when you get a good trip the first thing i notice is that my vision kind of fish bowls. my vision becomes more peripheral. everything you look at will take on a new meaning and form. for instance one time i was driving in a car at night and staring out the window in the sky staring at the clouds. you know when you look at clouds and they resemble something? this time it looked like a hand but only this time it looked like it was coming out of the sky trying to grab me. lights become more intense and thats why you should never drive. like when i was going down a street all i could see were the street lights going forever down the road. then when i sit in the house and stare at the carpet it looked like i was staring at my friends salt water fish tank and the carpet was a sea anenome. sorry dont know the correct spelling. the thing that clown fish swim around in and just sway and move back and forth. i would also not recommend staying inside your house. you will become restless and just keep walking around. thats all i can remember for now since its been over a year since ive done it. i wouldnt recommend doing anything less than an eight. unless you like the taste of mushrooms and can get fresh mushrooms that are picked right off and not dried do that. otherwise just take your eight and mix up some kind of fruit smoothie with them in the blender. youll never taste them and it will go down fast. wait for at least an hour to notice any signs of what i explained above. my roomate grew them and i ate them fresh from the cake and got the best trip ive ever had


----------



## clekstro (Jun 17, 2007)

i would be careful with the starting dose, and work up from a 1/2 eighth. The common sense rule, and vital to not walking into an uncomfortable experience, is to remember that you can always take more. The comeup on mushrooms can also be accompanied by nervousness, and this increases with the doses (although shroomers experienced with higher doses maybe argue against this as they have accustomed themselves to the dose and know what to expect). A first timer, if their experience is any like mine, will be apprehensive once they pop them in their mouth and swallow, and over analyze the comeup effects/placebo. Price varies for the area, but i never paid more than $35 for an eighth. But then again, my brother ate his first boomers on halloween, at night, alone in his room listening to techno music and watching the itunes background for several hours without problems. He took a full eighth. The most important thing for me was always setting, but an uncomfortable self perspective will most surely damper the experience, and can be difficult to overcome. enjoy responsibly, as it makes these things look bad when someone takes too much and freaks out.


----------



## clekstro (Jun 17, 2007)

and sorry, upon reading your post again, i started from the beginning on a couple of assumptions without explicitly saying them. Should you try mushrooms? You should try them when you're confident about trying them, though a little nervousness will always be there. The short answer: almost no one would say that they're not worth trying once.
A shroom trip lasts allegedly 6-8 hours, but i seem to trip for about nine before being nearly completely down. my last trip began with ingestion at 5:30. The effects with 3.2 grams on an empty stomach were intense (i thought that the clouds were orange pyramids for a couple of minutes) and wasn't seeing the strange purple/green outline around objects starting at about 3:00 pm. Fucking crazy duration, first time in public, incredible views. 
Unless the dealer is selling huge mushrooms, (which typically contain less psilocybin per wt.) your 3.5g eighth will contain several, a mixture of stems and caps. dose by weight and not number.


----------



## tittyboi (Jun 17, 2007)

yes the smaller they are the more potent. kind of like garlic. i would do an eighth right off the bat though and i would never do it alone. plus youre right about doing it with friends and people you know or the paranoia and nervousness. one thing ive always noticed while taking mushrooms or ex is the depressing feeling when you come off the trip. maybe thats just me


----------



## azblaze (Jun 17, 2007)

i am confident that I want to try shrooms I just want to get the basics down before trying them so I dont have a bad trip. This may not help at all but im 5feet 2inches and 105pounds. It takes 1 bowl to get me a nice high from weed if it has KB or chronic potency and takes about 2 minutes for the effects to start. If that helps at all how much do you guys think I should eat so I eat just enough to hallucinate. I undrstand i should start with a small amount and work up depending on how I feel but I dont want to end up overdoing it or wasting shrooms. I will be around my best friend that I am 100% comfortable with and he will watch me the entire time and he will be sober.


----------



## azblaze (Jun 17, 2007)

and thanks for the help you already gave guys


----------



## tittyboi (Jun 17, 2007)

i still say take an eighth. are you getting them from a friend or somebody that knows somebody that got them from someone and so on? first time i took an eighth was in high school an i weighed around 180lbs at 5'10"


----------



## azblaze (Jun 17, 2007)

most likely ill be getting them from a close friend that gets them from his dealer that grows weed so most likely grows his own shrooms too so it only goes through 2 people but ifnot ill get them from a friend(not so close) who gets them from who knows where.


----------



## tittyboi (Jun 17, 2007)

i still say take the whole eighth. cuz if you dont and you dont trip you will be disappointed and either not wanna do them or do too much the next time. this way when you take the eighth you can judge how much to take next time. i could weight 180lbs and you could way 100lbs and have the same fat percentage as i assume they are fat soluble. not really sure but just going by what i know from weed. its not gonna kill you or impair you so much you cant do anything. trust me you will be glad you did the whole eighth.


----------



## azblaze (Jun 18, 2007)

alright thanks a lot for all the help but after I got off I was thinking about not doing them. I really want to try them but Ive also thought about LSD and salvia and shrooms was a way to be introduced into hallucinagins and eventually warm up into LSD and salvia. but then I called my friend who I always smoke weed with and the kid I would be around while on shrooms and asked of he wanted to throw down for some weed tommorow and he said no dude im quittin for a while. I thought that sounded pussy as hell but then I was thinking when I first started smoking weed I made another friend promise he would stop me if I ever wanted to try other drugs. and now im wanting to try others. So I was just thinking that if im only 14 and been smokin for a year and at 14 im already thinking about other soft drugs by the time im 20 ill have tried/be fucked pr addicted on other drugs. So for now im happy with just smoking weed. atleast unntil im 17 or 18 and have more sense of what this is all about. for those of you that decide to quit smoking weed for the reason im not doing shrooms or similar, you guys are pussies..


----------



## clekstro (Jun 18, 2007)

the only problem i see (and this is the one you seem dead set on avoiding) is overdoing it the very first time before you get enough experience to work with the drug and not wanting to do it again. You're trying to make an educated guess with the help of the forum as to how you will personally respond to a chemical that has different effects on everyone, which is, naturally, difficult. Also, it is of little help to say what effects the mushrooms will produce in comparison to the pot (i.e. a person with a low tolerance to marijuana may or may not trip off of a reasonable (1/2 to full eighth) of mushrooms. They're different chemicals, and your brain will not respond the same to them. 

I took 2.3g my first trip with my best friends in the forest on the other side of this cemetery, and it was golden. I think that the risk of taking too much definitely outweighs the possibility that you don't take enough. _You can always take more during the trip, establish whether or not you're comfortable with the peak as it is, and take a "correcting dose."_

I do not see the point of looking at this from a "i want to save enough to trip twice of one eighth" perspective, when you don't have the first one out of the way. If you blaze pot, then you're probably buying an eighth for $30-40 without the slightest thought; having qualms about the efficient use of mushrooms--which are cheaper--seems a little overboard, though understandable, especially if your source is not reliable/you are uncomfortable/unable to acquire more later. 

You have also not said anything about your personality, which makes our recommendations even more perilous, considering that we have no basis to predict whether or not psychedelics are even something that you would enjoy. You will arrive at your own dosage level with all the research you do and imput you receive. There is a reason that people say, in general, to start with half the strong dose. The effects should be apparent, and should give you plenty of time to decide whether or not you can handle an even more intense experience. Good luck. Oh, and make sure you have some pot for the comedown. I usually feel like i ate a pot brownie at the end of the trip, so not so much depressed as fucking exhausted.

Any of those who have already tried mushrooms ever get the feeling while tripping like you're sitting in a lawnchair watching some sort of parade, only to realize that it's your life just as usual, only from a different perspective? I seem to get that strange feeling every time...


----------



## tittyboi (Jun 18, 2007)

well in that case i never read that you were 14! wow that is a little early to be trying stuff like acid and shrooms. although shrooms grow from the earth naturally i still say they are ok and yes now that you tell your age i would definately only do half an eighth.


----------



## smkpt (Jun 18, 2007)

when i was 14 i first tryed shrooms, we never took a wieght but we all had a good sized cup of shroom tea and i had probly about an 8th on top of that. all that happened was i zoned out for a few hours haha


----------



## lucy (Jun 18, 2007)

shrums can be funny myself and a group of young ladies had a hair raising night in Amsterdam tripping out of it on mushrooms....

none of us knew what to expect so we didn't know when/if we were going to come down or if we'd have to stay in amsterdam permanently 

make sure you're in really comfortable surroundings, with people you are comfortable with...


----------



## chronic420 (Jun 18, 2007)

i did shrooms once. i would recomend tripping with other people that are tripping. you can relate to eachother and if someone is just watching you u will definatly feel weird and they will probably too.. iv done salvia quite a few times. sober it was cool and unique, very spiritual. i also sprinkled salvia on a doob WHILE TRIPPING ON SHROOMS. recomendation- do not do this. my friends and i all experienced the same paranoid feeling, almost like we were turning against eachother. i still get chills thinking about it and just want to warn anyone who might encounter the situation. my advice, stick to one drug at a time. maybe smoke a lil weed drink a lil on shrooms but stay away from the salvia. i dont even do that shit any more. peace and happy trails


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm 6'1, 180, and I've prob. shroomed over 2 dozen times. A sixteenth is a good dosage for me everytime.
First time I did it I ate over a 1/4, over like 4 hours.



It's definently interesting.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 18, 2007)

2 grams max. Watch yourself on what species you get. 2 grams Mexicana is a hell of a lot different from Gold Flake, so ask your dealer about it.

Weak to average is basically a really good weed high with, most likely, a pretty good nausea going for it (keep in mind its pretty much food poisoning).

Honestly man, go for it. I love psychedelics. If I'm out of weed, I'll go for some kratom. Shrooms, acid, LSD, go for them. 

They're a hell of a lot safer than actual drugs (i.e. meth, crack, coke, etc.)


----------



## azblaze (Jun 24, 2007)

im not saying I never want to do shrooms or acid I just think I should wait a year or two before trying them. Whats kratom?


----------



## entropic (Jun 24, 2007)

It's a psychedelic drug, still legal in the US (but will probably be illegal soon as the DEA has it on their watch list).

More info here
Kratom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can find places to order it on google if you so desire.


----------



## entropic (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't do any dissociatives on shrooms either, like DXM or ketamine, it's just uncomfortable and better experienced separately.


----------



## Roseman (Jun 24, 2007)

If it is your first trip,
try 3 and half grams of dried weight, or 7 grams of fresh weight.

Do NOT do them alone, have a close friend with you. STAY AT HOME in a familiar enviroment. Lay around and listen to music. have some hard candy to suck on like life savers or mints.
Do them on an empty stomach, the nervosuness and first time tripping can make you throw up. On an empty stomach, there will be some stomach cramps and posible naseau. Drink water with them, but no food or drinks.
As soon as you eat them and get comfortable, your mind is going to say 
"what if I ate the wrong kind and I ate posionious mushrooms?" Just remember that you are going to get paranoid and your mind will play tricks on you. It is not as bad as acid, but be prepared for the paranoia and fear of death.
For your second trip, eat 7 grams (1/4 ounce) of dried weight. Enjoy the colors!


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 25, 2007)

I like what Roseman said about fear of death.

It's like your first time smoking powerful mj. Me: my vision tunneled, colors got a little funny, etc. and I thought I was a gonner if my heart kept up the way it was going. 

Just go with the flow. That's the key with psychedelics (besides dosing and setting). If you fight it, it'll lay your ass out and steamroll it. If you explore, have fun, etc. you'll love it.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jul 8, 2007)

To be honest, I would wait until you are a little bit older; but if you're deadset on doing it, there are quite a few things to know and keep in mind. A few other posters have touched on a few of these subjects.

First of all, this is not an experience where one just tries to get "fucked up". It's not remotely like marijuana, and these little fungi are VERY powerful. Although some use them recreationally, they were never originally used that way, and all of the people "in the know", including psychedelic researchers, psychonauts, shamans, and everyone else strongly recommend against using them just to get intoxicated. There are quite a few reasons for this, but primarily this is one of the reasons people have "bad trips". They don't realize the how extensive of an effect these little mushies will have on your brain, your sense of self, and even the very ideas you hold to be true. Prior to the 1960's (and even more so, the 1980's), these were used primarily for spiritual purposes. That's why they go under the label "entheogen", which is basically Greek for "God [born] within".

But, if you're looking for a real experience, don't let that scare you away. There's no concensus on the appropriate age for people to take entheogens. Just like an asshole, everyone has an opinion, including the most knowledgable people. The only reason I caution (but don't deter) you from taking them this young is that however mature you think you might be, your ego (or sense of "self") isn't as fully established as someone who's entered into adulthood. And the magic thing that entheogens do is that they fragment your ego, or even obliterate it (called "ego death"). That's why people smoking Salvia think that they are in fact paint drying on the wall, some people on LSD have difficulty distinguishing themself from someone else, etcetera. You become very attatched to your sense of "self" and it can be frightening when it's being torn away from you. People often start obsessively contemplating their own mortality in more direct way than they ever have before, and some people even convince themselves they're probably dying when it's coupled with the paranoia the drugs produce.

But, there's nothing to fear if you just give into it. Dive right in, push away your fear, and do so in a comfortable environment with people you implicitly trust (called "set and setting"). The other posters are right. You will feel uncomfortable around people who aren't tripping, because they can't possibly comprehend your state of mind. But sober trip-sitters keep you safe. All of this paranoia and fear is caused by the drug's effects on your parasympathetic nervous system. This control multiple functions of your body and psyche, among them, urination and fear. Every little sensation will effect you in some way. You'll probably see hallucinations, and they will probably amuse you. But the amazing effects are the ones it has on your mind and your thoughts. It doesn't just cause fear... it also causes you to evaluate your life, your actions, your connections to others, sense of self, sense of God and your perception of the world around you in general. And if you go with it, it's not a bad thing at ALL. It can be one of the single best experiences of your life, next to say... bringing a child into the world. And no, I'm not kidding. And that little ego-death thing I mentioned before? That's the goal of a lot of psychonauts... To see the world without any preconceived notions and realize that "who" you are is not "what" you are. People often compare it to nirvana and a sense of "enlightenment" and even being "one with God" in certain religious traditions. It's pure consciousness.

But, those kinds of effects mainly come from what's called a "heroic dose". More accurately, with natural hallucinogens, it's somewhere near the original dose that people used them for when taking them for spiritual purposes. In the case of psilocybe cubensis mushrooms, that would be the Aztecs, Mayans, Mixtecs (all basically in Central America), certain South American peoples, as well as Tibetan and Thai Buddhists in rural areas. These people still ingest them at these doses for these purposes. A "Heroic Dose" for shrooms is roughly 5-10 grams dry. Most people recommend seven grams. This makes the peak approach quicker, last longer, and everything is more intense. Except the fear, really. It goes away pretty quickly when you plunge right into the void. But keep in mind, at much higher doses, you might eventually loose the ability to understand and use language, understand basic concepts, and interact with the world around you in any normal way. You're on a completely different plane of existence, and things like "feelings" and "concepts" don't really matter much anymore.

If you're going to eat a half an eighth, or even an eighth, you're not going to get the indescribable spiritual effects from it. And for first timers, that's almost always a good thing. You'll probably get deeply introspective though, and you'll probably also be giggly, confused, have flushed skin, have some stomach cramps, and probably some nausea (also your sympathetic nervous system, not just the shrooms themselves). Along with some trippy visuals. You'll probably also want to reform your life in some way the next day (pretty common... people sometimes want to even give up any drugs for a while because they want to just "live"). But chances are, if you're where you're comfortable, you'll have a good time, and get something out of the experience. Just remember that wherever the experience starts to lead, don't fight it. Follow it, and just go with the flow. Putting up a fight to the effects of the shrooms, rather than just accepting them, will likely result in a bad trip. If you're not outside in public, and you don't do anything stupid yourself, you're not going to die (no one ever does from just taking entheogens, despite what you've been told), and you're not going to get caught. Just thought I would try to be a little bit more detailed and give you an idea of what these things are really "supposed" to do, and why they have the effects they do as a result.

Remember, don't do them if you just want to get fucked up. But if you want a genuine EXPERIENCE, whatever that may turn out to be, go for it. But remember to be safe, and be positive. Also, smoking a little bit of bud close to the peak (when the effect get their strongest) will intensify the experience, and probably mellow you out a bit. Also helps with the nausea.  

Hope this helps.
~Will


----------



## jpalms27 (Jul 8, 2007)

i tell ya what, i took mushies for the 2nd time a week or two ago. it was the first time ive ever taken them alone though. anyways i took 2.5 grams and after about 20 minutes i felt sick to my stomache and wanted to shit them out... 20 minutes later i was comatose and couldnt spit out more than 3 words without relapsing the sentence and sayin them over again..

dont be scared if u dont feel right its how they are...


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jul 8, 2007)

Haha. Been there, jPalms. I eventually got to the point where when my friends were talking to me, I could not understand what they were saying. Just garbled nonsense. And I couldn't organize my thoughts verbally. Any thoughts I was having could not be translated into words. Words just seemed completely arbitrary, though I wanted to communicate. Apparently, the few words I said, repeatedly, are "this is the way it is", "isn't that the way it always is?" in response to questions (and this was not a relevant answer to what they asked, I'm told). Not to mention my friends' faces were morphing into one another, and I didn't know to whom I was speaking. Though... I didn't really care at that point, as I considered them all basically the same person. This was on seven grams of some particularly potent stuff. Sounds like you got stuck in a "time loop" though... Which is extremely confusing while it's happening. Like deja vu x 100. That happened to me, just prior to my attempts at conversation.

There is something to be said for taking shrooms alone. This is the way it was originally done, and even a lighter dose (like what you described) can rocket you into another world if you're in some sort of isolation. Plus you're not always worried and obsessed by how you appear to others. Though... I'm still a bit hesitant to try it the way the Aztecs did it- in a room, completely alone, 7-10 grams, and in total darkness with no sound. Apparently it produces unbelievable effects, but that sounds a little bit too isolated to me.

The last few times I've done mushrooms (which is rarely), I've stuck to very, very low dosages. Partly because they stuff that I've had is extremely potent, and one heroic dose was enough for me for a while, though I wouldn't necessarily shy away from it if I felt there was something more I could get out of it.

~Will


----------



## russruss89 (May 3, 2008)

Last night i had shrooms for the first time. I ate an 8th and half of my buddys 8th. we went to the movie store to get a movie right after eating them cuz they werent "suposed" to take effect for a little while. I was standing at the counter about to pay when the side of the casheers head began to swell. I looked at my friend and his pupils were so big you couldnt even see the color of his eyes. We got the movie and i started driving to his house. i didnt want to be driving but i knew if we waited it would only get worse. on the way to his house i did my best to stay under hte speed limit. i thought i was doing good but when i looked at the speedometer i realized i was going 52, the speed limit was 25. we got back to his house and i started throwing up in the grass. The grass turned into snakes and when my hands touched the grass i couldnt understand why they werent getting bit off.it was the worst feeling of my life, if i had had a gun i probably woulda shot myself. After i got done throwing up i looked up and saw a light on the other side of his yard. It was just a little light but i could feel the warmth from it. I stood up and walked over to it. once i got there i felt completely fine. I actually felt amazing. I just stood a few inches away from the light for about a half hour. After that a friend came and got us and took us for a drive. we went up into the mountains and built a snowcave. it ended up being an amazing night. i cant wait to try them again


----------



## hurleyguyy (May 4, 2008)

i just bought an ounce of red devils for 10 bucks. they are cheap. i have been trippin for like 3 hours. pretty cool. if you are a positive person then do it. it is social in small doses and you can barely talk in doses higher than 4grams. i am listenin to music.. lights seem to move with the music. you think a lot about everything. i am typing this but ive erased a lot of it several times cuz i dont think it is good. i couldnt see myself having a bad trip on anything. i am drunk too but i am capable of doin shit. driving gets distracting because trails of light are constantly in your peripherals. just do it n have fun trippin!

[:

recommended with beer n weed


----------



## Stealing (May 12, 2008)

tittyboi said:


> i still say take the whole eighth. cuz if you dont and you dont trip you will be disappointed and either not wanna do them or do too much the next time. this way when you take the eighth you can judge how much to take next time. i could weight 180lbs and you could way 100lbs and have the same fat percentage as i assume they are fat soluble. not really sure but just going by what i know from weed. its not gonna kill you or impair you so much you cant do anything. trust me you will be glad you did the whole eighth.


 
dude, don't do a whole eighth.. you could be setting up for a crazy ass scary trip that could be too intense. if you do have a trip that's too intense, chill out with some psytrance, and keeping your mind busy looking at crazy fractals, which may help your trip. I say get maybe a gram of psylocybe cubensis(more chilled out medetative trip), or a half gram of Copelandia Cyanenscens (if you want a more visual trip). this will not give you an insane trip, but will have you feeling the effects well enough to judge if you may want to do more next time. an eight will definatly give you a very good trip.
Relax and have a clear mind before trying shrooms. I will recommend watching something like pink floyd the wall. Good luck and have fun dude =]


----------



## malpequestoner (May 14, 2008)

ya man shrooms are the fuckin best man but ive only done the wild mushrooms that grow here on the island of P E I the best shrooms ever man they grow anywheres and u dont have to a cent for them but if ur talkin bout the chemical inhansed shrooms i havent done them but i heard there not to bad 3 of thos will get u fucked but here on the island it takes bout 40 but the mushrooms here are bout a size of a dime the chemical inhansed are the size of a toonie or bigger but thats my input on them so enjoy


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 16, 2008)

malpequestoner said:


> ya man shrooms are the fuckin best man but ive only done the wild mushrooms that grow here on the island of P E I the best shrooms ever man they grow anywheres and u dont have to a cent for them but if ur talkin bout the chemical inhansed shrooms i havent done them but i heard there not to bad 3 of thos will get u fucked but here on the island it takes bout 40 but the mushrooms here are bout a size of a dime the chemical inhansed are the size of a toonie or bigger but thats my input on them so enjoy


Chemically enhanced shrooms? No such thing, my friend... 

I'm not trying to be critical, so no worries. I'm just here to stem the tide of disinformation if I can, and there is a lot of it floating around from every corner. For example... what you're referring to, I believe, is wet weight, not dry weight. For example, assume your forty mushrooms are ten grams each. Dry, they'd be about four grams... Around your average dose. Most mushrooms have a conversion ratio during drying of about 1:10. You don't want someone eating 40 bone-dry mushrooms based on that advice. That's too wild of a ride for most.

You're probably also referring to two different species. Most "magic mushrooms" are cubensis, especially in the States. In the southern hemisphere, it's a different story. 

So, no "chemical inhansed" (sic) shrooms. You can manufacture other tryptamines by infusing the mycelium with their chemical precursors, but since that's neither common knowledge nor easy to do, I assume that's probably not what you meant. Mushrooms are mushrooms, and are usually grown completely organically- virtually without exception... 

And I know you're probably familiar with what the mushrooms that you eat look like since they grow so abundantly in your area, but please be careful friend! There are a lot of look alike species.

~Ethnobotanist


----------



## BoB772420 (May 16, 2008)

i did an eighth and i made tea with them then ate the shrooms i made the tea with after that i went to wendys to get some food and thats right when i started to trip i couldnt stop laughing at the old people around me i felt like they were everywere and i felt like i was in world war 2 lol after i left wendys i went to my friendds house because his room is trippy lookin so i just chilled there looking at everything after that i had to walk all the way back to my house trippin i kept hearing people calling my name but nobody was there i kept turning my back yelling at nothing i started swinging my fists like i was fighting something but nothing was there and i was right in the middle of an apartment parking lot lol then when i got back to my house i got into REALLY DEEP thought about everything it was pretty crazy


----------



## malpequestoner (May 21, 2008)

Ethnobotanist said:


> Chemically enhanced shrooms? No such thing, my friend...
> 
> I'm not trying to be critical, so no worries. I'm just here to stem the tide of disinformation if I can, and there is a lot of it floating around from every corner. For example... what you're referring to, I believe, is wet weight, not dry weight. For example, assume your forty mushrooms are ten grams each. Dry, they'd be about four grams... Around your average dose. Most mushrooms have a conversion ratio during drying of about 1:10. You don't want someone eating 40 bone-dry mushrooms based on that advice. That's too wild of a ride for most.
> 
> ...


 
thats esactly what i was talkin bout for the chemical mushrooms and man i havest them i no what to look for ive been doing it for year


----------



## iloveherb420 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would suggest taking the whole 8th if you want to have a good trip. The first time i did shrooms I took a half 8th and it was pretty good, but not too strong, so if you want a mild trip take a half 8th but if u want something a little more than take the whole 8th.


----------



## SleeplessKD (Apr 13, 2009)

Whats the best way to make shroomie tea? and how can i store it? is freezing ok, or with that ruin its affects?


----------



## SleeplessKD (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey everyome, I have never done shrroms before. I am gettting an eighth tomorrow, and plan on injesting them to watch a laser and music show at a placecalled stone mountain. Im kinda nervous, and dont know entirely what to expect. I think i wanna make te and freeze it to save till we take em, but i am prolly gonna split them with a friend. with the show be to intense?


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2009)

Eat it all mate, I just came back from the easter vortex party, and have been handing out fungi like an easter bunny gone wrong all weekend.
I have a policy of if you don't at some point think you took took much, you didn't take enough!
I had a couple of guys on friday who I saw this with, they also never had shrooms, and at about 1 hour were pretty out of it and worried that they took too much, at 2 hours they were haveing a ball, and by the next morning they went through conciderable effort to look for me to thank me for the experience.

P.S. with the tea it is going to hit much faster and stronger, but for a shorter period, maybe 3 to 4 hours. It comes on very fast and hard though, so if you are inexperienced this may be a little intense.


----------

